# Back up power supply



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. The recent power cuts have got me thinking- is there any way to have a battery-powered back up power supply for heat mats, lights etc.
I'm not electronically minded at all, I have tried to google it but without success. I'm hoping a rep loving electrician sees this!
Anyway, thanks for reading!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt you'd find any batteries that would be any use for any length of time, but there are petrol and diesel- powered generators out there- I'm guessing pricey, though!

Standby Home Generator Systems | HGI


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

A battery back up would last for only 20-30 mins at the very most for lighting etc. Battery back up are only really designed as a short time fix while a generator kicks in, you would need a generator for any prolonged use.


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

That's what I thought. However, we do have a nearly unlimited supply of batteries so as a short term solution it would be an option. Simply because I've got hatchlings and breeders, that's what got me thinking.
I don't suppose anyone could point me in the direction of a 'how to' guide?


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy316 said:


> That's what I thought. However, we do have a nearly unlimited supply of batteries so as a short term solution it would be an option. Simply because I've got hatchlings and breeders, that's what got me thinking.
> I don't suppose anyone could point me in the direction of a 'how to' guide?


The batteries for a UPS (uninterruptable power supply) are completely different and very expensive, they are more like car batteries.

Bit bigger than you would need but this is a general pic of them set up and they would last longer than a very basic UPS


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Ok, well thanks very much for your help! At least my curiosity is satisfied!


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy316 said:


> Ok, well thanks very much for your help! At least my curiosity is satisfied!


 
NP's dude, it is a very good idea you had but not very practical in a home set up, if it was for a shop or the likes then it would be more feasible to do. I work in data centres and some of the work is power supply equipment, if you want to go really mental look at getting a drups.


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Ha, that's amazing! I think I'm in love!
The long-term plan is to have a converted garage, fully heated etc etc. That's when I'll be looking into a generator as Ron suggested.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Something simple like they have at fairs would be best but the wiring and changing plug sockets would be the hard part going round unplugging and then plugging them in again would be a nightmare


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, I rather like my automated system, I don't think I'd have the patience for that!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sure you've thought of it, but just in case, make sure any generator you use is kept in a properly ventilated area!


----------



## Duffy316 (May 22, 2011)

Well, this is still a long way off but I plan and plan and plan... Then change my mind anyway. This may seem really stupid but would a lean-to suffice? Or would a shed for the genny be better?


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy316 said:


> Well, this is still a long way off but I plan and plan and plan... Then change my mind anyway. This may seem really stupid but would a lean-to suffice? Or would a shed for the genny be better?


Just a tube going from the exhaust to like what a tumble drier uses to expel the air would do


----------

